# Video Of P. Cariba In Venezuela



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A nice video to repost: Piranhas in Venezuela


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice post


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jesus effin' christ man... now THAT'S fishing!
All I see in that container is dollar signs! lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lots of $$$$$$ in that crate


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hannibal, I hope you don't mind me tossing another vid into your thread, but in watching yours I found this cool one too.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

this really makes me wanna go fishing for these beasts down south.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

So thats how they get the fish for our tanks!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

hahaha love this thread!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

If only, if only . . .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> So thats how they get the fish for our tanks!


Yeah, hundreds of dollars per cast!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice way of catching p's








I guessing those gonna be dinner?



Johnny_Zanni said:


> So thats how they get the fish for our tanks!


don't think so, unless they use a container that holds water other wise all we get are dead cariba


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG that is amazing, I want a few carbie for my tank dude, wish I could
get someone down there to mail me up a few. Would love to take a trip
down to catch a few. Might make plans do go next winter
Now that would be a vacation


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone know the laws about a normal citizen traveling to SA and trying to take fish back? Can you even do it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Does anyone know the laws about a normal citizen traveling to SA and trying to take fish back? Can you even do it?










If you ever come to Venezuela, you can fish all the Ps (mostly Caribas and Rhombeus) you want but it is hard to impossible to export this kind of fish at this moment...


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

this vid is awesome! i wanna try doing something like that.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome video








never knew it was that easy lol


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice video Hannibal !!
Did you do the same the get your caribes or did you buy them in a store in Venezuela ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

omfg
thats one way to fish LOL
No hook needed, those bastards stayed clamped down right into that crate. It's funny how when I see people fishing piranha Im like "awww man I want just one of those"
That's pretty impressive.


----------

